# Internet Security?



## Diz (Apr 3, 2010)

So my year and a half of free Norton AntiVirus Internet Security is up tomorrow, and my mom won't buy a new subscription. Which is really fine. However, what security program would you suggest as a good replacement?


----------



## departuresong (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Because Furret is never funny or helpful:

I'd try AVG Free, personally. It works just fine for me running Windows. :B


----------



## see ya (Apr 3, 2010)

Avast! is also a good free option. 

http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 3, 2010)

Seconding Avast and AVG~ they're much, much better than Norton which is horrid. D: If you're looking to buy something though, I've used CA for about a year and I've found that it's fairly good, and I've heard good things about BitDefender.


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use AVG Free.  I could not figure out how to use Avast on my parents' computer.


----------



## Shiva64 (Apr 3, 2010)

AVG Free and Malwarebytes. You really shouldn't have one without the other. If you want a firewall... probably Comodo. 

If you were to ever have the chance on another computer... yes, use Ubuntu. If I didn't have to worry about my games being like 100% compatible, I would be using Ubuntu as my main.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah. Compatibility's really the only reason to stick with Windows.


----------



## Esque (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm seconding Avast! and AVG, but if you want to be really ridiculous, you could set the clock on your computer back six months and see whether your Norton reacts. I've heard stories.


----------



## Momoharu (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I'm running windows right now, and a really good service I've been using is Avira Anti-Virus.  It has a really kickass firewall, and it gives you a warning when a virus is trying to enter your computer.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 3, 2010)

you mean exit your computer. entering usually only happens because of insecurities in preexisting programs.


----------

